# αγνώστου



## skimmedlatex

Αντικείμενο αγνώστου προελεύσεως, ταυτότητας κ.ο.κ.
Γιατί η κατάληξη του αρσενικού;
(Στο Λεξικό των δυσκολιών και των λαθών του Μπαμπινιώτη και στο ίντερνετ.)
Ευχαριστώ πολύ!


----------



## Acestor

Ανήκει στα απομεινάρια της καθαρεύουσας. Κανονικά θα μπορούσαμε να πούμε «αντικείμενο άγνωστης προέλευσης».

Στην καθαρεύουσα το επίθετο _άγνωστος _ανήκει στα δικατάληκτα επίθετα (σε -ος, -ο), όπως κι άλλα τέτοια κατάλοιπα, π.χ. η έγγυος, η ειδοποιός διαφορά.


----------



## skimmedlatex

Πολύς χρόνος που συνάντησα ένα τέτοιο επίθετο ώστε να ξέχασα ότι υπάρχουν δικατάληκτα με κατάληξη -ος, -ο. Ευχαριστώ για την υπενθύμιση! Υπάρχουν πολλά που δεν έχουν σήμερα παράλληλα και μια τρικατάληκτη μορφή;


----------



## Acestor

Νομίζω ότι *όλα αυτά έχουν τρεις καταλήξεις στη δημοτική*, δηλαδή -ος -η -ο (π.χ. άγνωστος άγνωστη άγνωστο) ή -ος -α -ο (π.χ. έγκυος έγκυα έγκυο). Απλώς κάποια από αυτά τα επίθετα διατηρούν την παλαιά κλίση, της καθαρεύουσας, σε παγιωμένες εκφράσεις της καθαρεύουσας, π.χ.

η αχίλλειος πτέρνα

η δαμόκλειος σπάθη

η διαγώνιος (ουσιαστικοποιημένο)

η εγκύκλιος (ουσιαστικοποιημένο)

η έγκυος (ουσιαστικοποιημένο)

η παραμεθόριος (ουσιαστικοποιημένο)

η πύρρειος νίκη ή η πύρρεια νίκη

η υδρόγειος (ουσιαστικοποιημένο)


----------



## skimmedlatex

Ευχαριστώ!
Δεν ήξερα ότι μπορώ να πώ "είμαι/είναι έγκυα".


----------



## Acestor

Μπορείς, αλλά θα σε κοιτάξουν λιγότερο περίεργα αν πεις «είμαι/είναι έγκυος». Είναι από τα επίθετα που... αντιστέκεται περισσότερο.


----------



## Helleno File

Thanks for that Acestor. I'd always wondered about "η υδρόγει_ος_ σφαίρα" for a globe you might use in a geography lesson.  Now I know!  And it looks like υδρόγειος can stand on its own.



ΥΓ Obvious typo fixed.


----------



## ioanell

Helleno File said:


> I'd always wondered about "η υδρόγει_ος_ σφαίρα" for a globe you might use in a geography lesson. Now I know! And it looks like υδρόγειος can stand on its own.


In addition to the useful explanation of Acestor, who cited a number of nominalized AG or newer adjectives, it might be useful as well that you are referred to an older thread -started by yourself on Aug 8, 2021- under Υδρόγειος σφαίρα και Μεσόγειος θάλασσα and, especially, to post # 6, which, I guess, must have slipped your attention.


----------

